# Estrogen patches. Can I still get pregnant ?



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi

Forgive a random question when after 3 plus years you think you know it all 

I've just last week  had a septum removed from my uterus pre donor egg cycle in Jan/Feb. They've just started me on estrogen patches for the next 3 weeks as a dummy cycle. .Is it possible I wil still ovulate and  I could get pregnant naturally ?

Thank you if you can advise


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Yes is the answer.  The patches are those used in HRT and so they have no contraception effect.
TCCx


----------

